# baselayout-2 / beaselayout-1

## griesgram

Hallo,

erhalte beim booten folgende Meldung

```
/* The device-mapper init script is written for baselayout-2

 * Please do not use it with baselayout-1
```

Was bedeutet das? Muss ich irgendetwas verändern? Soll baselayout-1 gelöscht werden, wenn ja, wo finde ich das?

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## musv

Nur so 'ne Vermutung:

```

eix baselayout

[I] sys-apps/baselayout

     Available versions:  1.11.15-r3 1.12.9-r2 (~)1.12.10-r3 (~)1.12.10-r4 [M](~)1.13.0_alpha12 [M](~)2.0.0_alpha1 [M](~)2.0.0_alpha2 [M](~)2.0.0_alpha2-r1 [M](~)2.0.0_alpha3 [M](~)2.0.0_alpha3-r1 [M](~)2.0.0_alpha4 {bootstrap build kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux pam static unicode}

     Installed versions:  1.12.10-r4(08:22:14 12.05.2007)(-bootstrap -build -static -unicode)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

```

Wahrscheinlich will das Script gerne einer der Alpha-Versionen haben.

----------

## m4yer

jo, ist ganz einfach, ich hatte den "fehler" auch schon ...

erst ab baselayout-2 musst du den device-mapper als eigens init-script ausführen vorher noch nicht

```
rc-update del device-mapper
```

und schon kommt der fehler nicht mehr und alles läuft  :Smile: 

----------

